# Cat wants to play -- 24/7



## mpayne (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, I just got a kitten not too long ago (http://snickers.enyap.us) and she always wants to play. She likes things that are "bumps" Like when I'm in bed, she will attack my legs, arms and anything else under the cover that creates a bump. She will do this all night long. Eventually, she will stop once she realizes that the bump won't respond. But if I move in the night or goto the bathroom, she'll be attacking it for the next 30 minutes. 

When I say attack, she will nibble on my legs, run away and jump onto body and nibble. 

Also, I noticed this morning, that she will attack her poop that's in her litter box in the same manner. 

Is there anything I can do to help stop this?


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

my cats do it to, 

i kick them off the bed, after a few rounds of that. they get the picture.


----------



## mpayne (Jun 22, 2005)

stuartsmithmusic said:


> my cats do it to,
> 
> i kick them off the bed, after a few rounds of that. they get the picture.


I wish this one would -- my girlfriend throws her off and she just comes back for more action.


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

locke her out? 

or try to wear her out just before bed? the cat i mean...  

cats only need 20mins a day and they are pooped..


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

stuartsmithmusic said:


> locke her out?
> 
> or try to wear her out just before bed? the cat i mean...



8O


----------



## mpayne (Jun 22, 2005)

stuartsmithmusic said:
 

> locke her out?
> 
> or try to wear her out just before bed? the cat i mean...
> 
> cats only need 20mins a day and they are pooped..


lol.

We've tried to and she is always wanting to play. Perhaps it's because she sleeps most of the day since we're at work. Or maybe it's a kitten thing. :-/


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

it's a kitten thing, play play play.
What I did is make sure I play with my kitten real good before I go to bed. Then I make sure all the balls and toy mice are out for him to play. He was pretty good with "attack anything moving under the blanket" - only lasted a week before he got the picture


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Typical kitten behavior. Gotta play with her as often as you can. She'll eventually grow out of it, in a couple more months. You did right by being still when she attacks the bumps under the blankets.

Out of curiousity, I wondered how long a kitten could play, so I timed a playtime with Mozart. Imagine my surprise (and exhaustion) 8 non-stop hours later. Good exercise, too. And I felt silly telling Hubby when he came home that I did nothing but play with the kitten all day. Pixie was the same way, only we did it in shifts, with different people throughout the day. She'd still attack our feet under the covers at night. She was delighted when we screamed.

Ginza and Kayla preferred to play in 1 hour bursts.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

:lol: My 2 are 3 month old and luv to go on the go :lol:


----------

